# Last post....



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

Thought I would make my last post here somewhat good and up-tempo. There are a number of things I have learned in my existence with DP that have truly helped me....

* Remember to maintain good friends and a line of communicating with the world around you. It's best to continue punching through your innate ability to simply hide away inside yourself. Associate and interact with the people, no matter how odd it feels.

* Life will feel fake at times, and life will sometimes feel distant and simply odd - but push forward. The absolute worst thing you can do is overreact to the feelings when they hit you, you simply got to continue moving forward and feeling odd or fake while you're in the depths of this thing. It comes and it goes - and you'll get out of it someday.

* Feel the world - touch things, do things that are physical and fun and entertaining. Don't be afraid to let your emotions out every so often and experience your sensitivity. You've got a gift (believe it or not), and it's best to explore it.

* Actualize yourself - push yourself out there, get yourself moving and do the things that you love to do - no matter how odd it feels to do them. You'll only win this thing when you have finally stepped your fist step onto rocky soil again, feeling the earth underneath you again. Just keep pushing.

* Engage yourself - be active in your community or in things that get you in and around people.

And last, but not least - enjoy life. Is life real, or is it fake - are we in a dream or are we not - do we really exist or whatever...it all doesn't matter when you realize that this life you're in right now is what it is - good or bad, ugly or sad; and that you have a choice on your hands: to actively pursue making it the best it can be, or simply roll over and let it slip through your fingers. The single greatest fact I have learned in life: that life will give you experiences, and its your belief about those experiences that result in a good or bad state of living as a general consequence. You have been handed a reality folks, it's up to you what you do with it; you _can _ make your own destiny.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2005)

C-ya Ben,

I can honestly say that I am going to miss your witty sense of humor and your intelligent thinking behind your posts. Good luck in life. Take care.

Kate


----------



## moonDust (May 18, 2005)

Have you cured?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2005)

Oh well that's just fucking marvellous. :evil:


----------



## berlin (Aug 19, 2004)

wonderful post Ben, truly helpful


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

It was extremely well written, but couldn't you just take some time off from here, Ben? (As opposed to leaving permanently?)

You've got mod potential written all over you.

e


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

Well...I'm stuck in a moral dillemma here; I have just got landblasted with PMs and IMs from people telling me to stay, so perhaps I ought to reevaluate; but my intentions were good at the time and they still are, I simply got tired of being involved in cat fights.

My enjoyment of this board died when I ran into the That's Life forum and started getting involved in people's personal life choices as I'm fairly staunch in my way of thinking about things - I think I started seeing it suck up a lot of my time trying to think about how to respond to certain posts and I, eventually, started seeing my personal tasks (work, etc.) "hold on for a second" - which is something I can't do. I'm rather obsessive and so I couldn't let go of the arguments - PLUS, I love debates and I love arguing, and I simply forgot (and felt bad) that I started treating people on this post as a debate board. I've been dabating for years and know how to attack points, and I started seeing myself chew up people's thoughts when, this being a mental health forum, not everyone's thoughts were healthy.

I'm about 98% out of the DP now, I have it now and then but it simply doesn't bother me. So, I would like to stay around the DP part of this board (not the "That's Life" section) as people clearly want me to stay and it would be selfish of me to leave, then. However, I want to stay out of the debates, I have too much to do in my life to spend an hour debating about issues.

I really don't want people to think I did what I did to get attention as I simply got frustrated to a point of no return. MrMole threatened to kick me in the ovaries if I left, and from the pictures I've seen he's a fairly big dude, so....I'll stay.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2005)

Ben said:


> MrMole threatened to kick me in the ovaries if I left, and from the pictures I've seen he's a fairly big dude, so....I'll stay.


And people say violence solves nothing. :roll:


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Glad you reconsidered.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Ben,

Welcome back. Glad to see youve decided to stay. I enjoy reading your posts.

Joe


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Ben - know exactly how you feel re: getting involved. Take periodic breaks and come back refreshed!
Gx


----------

